# Switching arrows for animal round?



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

I was told(this may be a club rule I haven’t researched) once you start with one you have to stick with it until your done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Nope, you can switch as much as you want as long as you're using a legal arrow size (27 diameter). You can even switch from target to target if you want. Nothing in the rules stating you cannot.

>>----------->


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I will have to read through the horrible rule book. I thought there was a rule about shooting matching arrows on a round keeping you from shooting a skinny lighter arrow on long shots. Switching to larger arrows on the animal round should be okay in the freestyle class as long as you shoot the same arrows for the entire round.

I will try and look up the rule in the NFAA rule book. Give me a couple of days to find the ruling.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

The quicker way would be to have Wa-Prez come on as she knows the NFAA rules better than most.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Maybe this is what I was hearing about. Doesn’t say it in freestyle so must be ok. I asked someone well versed and they said they didn’t know of any rules against it in freestyle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes, easier in Freestyle than in Bowhunter Freestyle.

But as long as the arrows shot throughout the given round are identical, wouldn't be a problem to change them from Field Round to Animal Round.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Cool thanks guys seems like more people would shoot 23's on animal round.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm not sure why you would want to shoot different arrows on the animal round?

Yes, the distances are shorter, but that's about it.

I do notice that my usual color combination of fletching and nocks doesn't show well against the predominately brown animals, making them hard to spot.

Field, Hunter, Animal … all rounds only require you to touch the line between two scoring areas to get the higher value.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just to catch some extra dots


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Well the pros can/could get an extra 112 points for catching those "dots" in regular Field/Hunter where the X is scored as 6, and only 28 extra points by catching them in Animal round, and I don't see them shooting large diameter for either. The greater the distance, the less arrow diameter helps "grab lines" because the scoring rings are larger proportionally compared to the arrow.


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't think I would try it on field or hunter round but animal only one arrow at 60 yard max why not?


----------



## coastiehunter2 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm guessing the pros don't do it because they don't need to, a lot of them will clean the animal round. Shooting a fatty would probably be a disadvantage because of glance outs, not really the case shooting amateur.


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Actually Pros don't shoot much more than 20 out of 28 "dots" on Animal average Broadwater holds the NFAA National Animal record of 287/288, which is 27 out of 28 "X's" 
In the last 4 years, no Pro has shot higher than 25 out of 28X's.

https://www.nfaausa.com/results/

I do agree that "X's" in Animal are more valuable for amateurs than pro's because "X's aren't bonus points in Field/Hunter for amateurs, but like I said, large diameter shaft doesn't have the same line-cutting potential at long distance as it does at short range, so it's unlikely it would make up for the additional complexity of using a different setup for those 28 arrows in Animal than the setup you shoot for the other other 112 or 224 arrows in Field/Hunter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sure you can do it... are you gonna catch another dot or two? Probably/maybe. If your thinking your gonna make up points on an animal round your mistaken. 

How many animal dots do you hit now? Are you shooting winning scores on the hunter/field rounds? If not one or two more dots on the animal round don’t mean squat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure you can do it... are you gonna catch another dot or two? Probably/maybe. If your thinking your gonna make up points on an animal round your mistaken.
> 
> How many animal dots do you hit now? Are you shooting winning scores on the hunter/field rounds? If not one or two more dots on the animal round don’t mean squat.


Now that you mention it, the Animal round used to be the make or break round for professionals because the best were shooting near perfect rounds in Field/Hunter, so the 28 "bonus points" above a perfect 560 is what decided the winner. After Pros switched to the "X" counting as "6" instead of just "X" for Field/Hunter, then dots in Animal round carry the same weight as "X" in Field. I still don't know that fat shafts are a net benefit in Field/Hunter/Animal though.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nestly said:


> Now that you mention it, the Animal round used to be the make or break round for professionals because the best were shooting near perfect rounds in Field/Hunter, so the 28 "bonus points" above a perfect 560 is what decided the winner. After Pros switched to the "X" counting as "6" instead of just "X" for Field/Hunter, then dots in Animal round carry the same weight as "X" in Field. I still don't know that fat shafts are a net benefit in Field/Hunter/Animal though.


Going to a fatter shaft will catch a couple lines for sure more then likely. But honestly the dot is clearly marked. Very few shafts are usually on the edge or just out. Last year at Nationals I could have used a fatter shaft then my Nanos for sure... would have picked up 3 or 4 dots at least. But even then it STILL would have been my worst animal round EVER. lol 

Even shooting my RZs on a regular field round this year so far I would have picked up TWO points in the 3 rounds I’ve shot if I was shooting a Maxima sized shaft. 

Field isn’t about catching lines it’s about putting them in the middle. If your worried about catching lines... you have a lot to work on before you start shooting scores that one or two points from catching a line will matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Brown Hornet said:


> Going to a fatter shaft will catch a couple lines for sure more then likely. But honestly the dot is clearly marked. Very few shafts are usually on the edge or just out. Last year at Nationals I could have used a fatter shaft then my Nanos for sure... would have picked up 3 or 4 dots at least. But even then it STILL would have been my worst animal round EVER. lol
> 
> Even shooting my RZs on a regular field round this year so far I would have picked up TWO points in the 3 rounds I’ve shot if I was shooting a Maxima sized shaft.
> 
> Field isn’t about catching lines it’s about putting them in the middle. If your worried about catching lines... you have a lot to work on before you start shooting scores that one or two points from catching a line will matter.


I agree and said as much in my first reply, but sometimes one X / dot over the course of 3 rounds does make a difference. I also shot Field Nationals last year and ended up tied for 2nd in SMFS on score because I shot 2 more dots in Animal than anyone else in the class, but I lost the tie-break and ended up 3rd because I had significantly fewer X's in Field/Hunter than the guy I was tied with. So those animal "dots" are worth way more than X's because animal "dots" (which are the same size as Field X's) are worth an additional point, whereas X's don't have any value except as a tie-break. If I had hit 1 more animal dot, or the other guy one less, it wouldn't have matter how many times more he hit the "X" more than me, my score would have still put me ahead. Having said all that, do I think I'd have shot one more animal dot if I was shooting something larger than ACC 3-28... who knows, but it would have been the difference between bronze, and silver.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

nestly said:


> I agree and said as much in my first reply, but sometimes one X / dot over the course of 3 rounds does make a difference. I also shot Field Nationals last year and ended up tied for 2nd in SMFS on score because I shot 2 more dots in Animal than anyone else in the class, but I lost the tie-break and ended up 3rd because I had significantly fewer X's in Field/Hunter than the guy I was tied with. So those animal "dots" are worth way more than X's because animal "dots" (which are the same size as Field X's) are worth an additional point, whereas X's don't have any value except as a tie-break. If I had hit 1 more animal dot, or the other guy one less, it wouldn't have matter how many times more he hit the "X" more than me, my score would have still put me ahead. Having said all that, do I think I'd have shot one more animal dot if I was shooting something larger than ACC 3-28... who knows, but it would have been the difference between bronze, and silver.


But ahh... back to something I originally said. You are someone that is shooting winning scores, or capable of shooting winning scores. The guys that I was talking about that shouldn’t be “chasing lines” are the guys shooting 520s and 10 dots. [emoji848][emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Worth noting that Jesse shot his 287 record score with Pro Tours, and that he still uses PT's even tho by now he definitely has the 3D experience to shoot SuperDrives if he thought they would help. I also thought we would see fatter shafts, or at least standard sized shafts, winning the animal round in pro division. That hasn't panned out yet.


----------

